# Musclefood Alternatives



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

I've had one too many bad batches of chicken with Musclefood so looking to move on to another company. Can anyone recommend an alternative who can supply bulk packs of chicken breasts? I don't mind paying a little extra for better quality.

Cheers


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

You could try protein foods direct or support your local butcher


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

FangedWang said:


> You could try protein foods direct or support your local butcher


I'd love to use the local butcher but unfortunatley the shops round here are really expensive and the hours I work make it quite difficult to get to the butcher.

Will take a look at Protein Foods Direct, cheers.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Super Hans said:


> I've had one too many bad batches of chicken with Musclefood so looking to move on to another company. Can anyone recommend an alternative who can supply bulk packs of chicken breasts? I don't mind paying a little extra for better quality.
> 
> Cheers


Waits for Musclefood to come and say how nothing is there fault and there really great


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Do you ask your local butchers for a box of chicken? I pay £25 for a 5kg pack which is usually a pretty standard price from a butches tbh, im sure you will find one if you ask around, 3 out of my 4 local butchers do them.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a order due tomorrow from protein foods direct, ill let you no how they compare


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

Jason88 said:


> I have a order due tomorrow for protein foods direct, ill let you no how they compare


Excellent cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Super Hans said:


> Excellent cheers :thumb:


No problem m8, 15kg of chicken 2.5kg lean beef 77 quid, cheap enough, just hope the quality is what im use to lol


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

jord222 said:


> Do you ask your local butchers for a box of chicken? I pay £25 for a 5kg pack which is usually a pretty standard price from a butches tbh, im sure you will find one if you ask around, 3 out of my 4 local butchers do them.


I asked around a couple of years ago and didn't get anywhere. Might have to head out to some of the villages nearby.


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Super Hans said:


> I asked around a couple of years ago and didn't get anywhere. Might have to head out to some of the villages nearby.


Quite recent then lol


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

FangedWang said:


> Quite recent then lol


Like I say it's quite an expensive area. There was only one butcher who was up for supplying in bulk and it was still pricey. I've been using Musclefood for the last year so didn't need to keep asking around.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

What probs have you had with musclefood? Ive only had like 5 boxes but no problems so far


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

Hoddsy said:


> What probs have you had with musclefood? Ive only had like 5 boxes but no problems so far


Just the smell of the chicken. I had a dodgy batch a few months back and they sent me a fresh batch FOC which was great service.

I had a 20kg order arrive recently and I was gagging taking it out of the packaging, it absolutely stinks. I tried contacting customer services but they were happy as it was delivered on time and therefore shouldn't be off. Apparently the smell should go after cooking but it doesn't as my work colleagues found out to my cost last week, absolutley stank the office out.


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Super Hans said:


> Just the smell of the chicken. I had a dodgy batch a few months back and they sent me a fresh batch FOC which was great service.
> 
> I had a 20kg order arrive recently and I was gagging taking it out of the packaging, it absolutely stinks. I tried contacting customer services but they were happy as it was delivered on time and therefore shouldn't be off. Apparently the smell should go after cooking but it doesn't as my work colleagues found out to my cost last week, absolutley stank the office out.


Didn't they give you a refund?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've just had 15kg chicken delivered today along with other various bits!

But there new batches without the inner fillet are bang on in my opinion, nice clean breasts with hardly any fat on them!

I'm the same I've had afew bad batches and so has the misses, if it wasn't for them advertising last month about getting rid of the inner fillet I probably wouldn't of ordered and just gone back to my butchers!

Just hope the keep the standard up


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Super Hans said:


> Just the smell of the chicken. I had a dodgy batch a few months back and they sent me a fresh batch FOC which was great service.
> 
> I had a 20kg order arrive recently and I was gagging taking it out of the packaging, it absolutely stinks. I tried contacting customer services but they were happy as it was delivered on time and therefore shouldn't be off. Apparently the smell should go after cooking but it doesn't as my work colleagues found out to my cost last week, absolutley stank the office out.


We ordered some chicken once, it stunk and turned bluepurplegreen once we froZe it! Not even a fox would touch that ****, we got a partial refund but not been near Musclefood since


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

FangedWang said:


> Didn't they give you a refund?


Not the second batch no. Like I say they were happy that it was delivered on time and stated that the smell was due to the packaging.

Either way this isn't a thread slagging off MF, just trying to find some other options.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Only issue ive ever had is my mince beef arrived brown, an didnt taste right, ive always had good quality from musclefood tbh.

Only reason im trying protein foods direct is because if i can get the same or higher quality cheaper why not.

I guess ill find out what the quality of there meats like tomorrow... tbh im kinda regretting such a big first order lol


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Not impressed with my order so far. Order messed up on their system, they changed the delivery date, email sent Thursday night, no reply until Monday morning. Delivery should of been today but its not arrived, out of stock product replaced with lower value product. Wish I'd stuck with my butchers but he had closed for a weeks refurb. Meat better be good quality and still fresh or I'll be wanting a refund.


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

rsooty said:


> Not impressed with my order so far. Order messed up on their system, they changed the delivery date, email sent Thursday night, no reply until Monday morning. Delivery should of been today but its not arrived, out of stock product replaced with lower value product. Wish I'd stuck with my butchers but he had closed for a weeks refurb. Meat better be good quality and still fresh or I'll be wanting a refund.


MF or PFD?


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Used musclefood for probably about a year, ive now done 2 orders with protein foods direct and will be sticking with them. If your not hapoy with musclefood quality then dont use PFD, PFD are cheaper for a reason, however ive saved 45quid a month on meat by switching so am hapoy enough


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

simmo31 said:


> Used musclefood for probably about a year, ive now done 2 orders with protein foods direct and will be sticking with them. If your not hapoy with musclefood quality then dont use PFD, PFD are cheaper for a reason, however ive saved 45quid a month on meat by switching so am hapoy enough


So musclefood is better quality in your view, can you explain why  ?


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

First order with mf, never used pfd. Local butcher all the way at the moment.


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

simmo31 said:


> Used musclefood for probably about a year, ive now done 2 orders with protein foods direct and will be sticking with them. If your not hapoy with musclefood quality then dont use PFD, PFD are cheaper for a reason, however ive saved 45quid a month on meat by switching so am hapoy enough


The quality from MF is great when it doesn't smell. I'd be happy to take a slight reducition in quality of the meat if it smells reasonably fresh.


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Musclefood is most definatly better. PFD chicken seems more watery when cooked and has the inner fillet bit, my last few few musclefood orders the chciken came in the 2.5kilos bags and i put 3breasts straigjt into a bag and froze them, the PFD chicken doew need a bit of trimming.

PFD steaks have a bit more fat on them but at less than a third of MF prices im fine with it


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Super Hans said:


> The quality from MF is great when it doesn't smell. I'd be happy to take a slight reducition in quality of the meat if it smells reasonably fresh.


I only had smelly chicken once from MF and thats because the plastic chicken case broke. They sent a replacement within 2days so i was happy. If money wasnt an issue for me i would use MF sadly im not in that position!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Just unpacked 5 kg from musclefood , all great again. Must have had some bad luck mate .


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

iv had my first order and the chicken is fantastic


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Been using MF for a while, never had a problem. I tend to worry more when chicken doesn't smell a bit, like the plastic rubbish that supermarkets sell. Try visiting a chicken slaughter house, even fresh dead chicken stinks!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Getting a refund for 20kg of chicken is a good 100 quid so there going to debate giving you a refund if you got refunded for your order.

I've used MF a good 3/4 times and nothing wrong with orders at all & i'm happy. Must have some bad luck with the meat!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Athleat is another place. MuscleFood are a good honest company. And I raved about their chicken recently as it seemed it had improved in quality. Which it had. But latest order had a lot of fat on. So it seems it's hit and miss. But I got what I paid for.


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

Lidls - Kilo of frozen skinless chicken breast £4 - tastes great and never off :whistling:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Protein foods are very good and a little cheaper. If you have or can borrow a trade card bookers do 5kg of chicken breast for £19.99. Good big 200g breasts too.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Isn't chicken meant to stink? :confused1:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Isn't chicken meant to stink? :confused1:


err no.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> err no.


Mine usually smells wrank from the butcher. I'm still alive.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I always give the chicken a rinse under a cold tap to get rid of and stinky juices that they have been sitting in. Dry them, then freeze them in 4s. My only complaint is I wish they had a longer shelf life. My last lot was less than a week! I'm sure if you speak with the guys at @MuscleFood they will help you out.


----------



## Pecker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't musclefood explain why the chicken smells when you open it, I'm sure I read it on a leaflet with the order.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Mine usually smells wrank from the butcher. I'm still alive.


get mine from @proteinfoods...its never smelled yet!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> get mine from @proteinfoods...its never smelled yet!


They must Karcher that stuff :laugh:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

You only have to worry if they smell after a rinse under the tap... Then they are rank


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I use these from Aldi

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/product-range/frozen/poultry/poultry-product-detail-page/ps/p/premium-chicken-breast-fillets/



No added water

per pack £3.79 700g

£5.41 per kg


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

I got my first MF order through yesterday. Ive gotta be honest im blown away, the quality of the chicken is class, no fat, hardly any shrinkage when popping in the george foreman.

Regarding the smell, i presume everyone has read the email that MF send out, explaining the sulphur smell due to the way the products are stored, which should subside after a few minutes... may have genuinely been a bad batch some of you guys got, but i must say i will be ordering again!!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

xpower said:


> I use these from Aldi
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/product-range/frozen/poultry/poultry-product-detail-page/ps/p/premium-chicken-breast-fillets/
> 
> ...


Why do you pay more per kg for frozen chicken then MF or PFD can offer for fresh?....


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

alexyZZZ said:


> Why do you pay more per kg for frozen chicken then MF or PFD can offer for fresh?....


Are you taking into account delivery charges? And also the inconvenience of waiting for delivery lol.

I also now get frozen, still hitting them macro targets and not a single batch has smelt bad or been purple yet lol

I cook all my chicken up in Maggi bags and frozen actually tends to taste better


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Foods 4 fitness are good I use them myself and also @Pscarb


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

J_boyd85 said:



> Foods 4 fitness are good I use them myself and also @Pscarb


Pscarb sells chicken?


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Get mine from local butchers, can smell to start with but that's due to being vacuum packed.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

alexyZZZ said:


> Why do you pay more per kg for frozen chicken then MF or PFD can offer for fresh?....


Convenience

I'll be freezing it anyway


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Joe is correct i use www.foodsforfitness.co.uk always have done great company and great products


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

musclemate said:


> I always give the chicken a rinse under a cold tap to get rid of and stinky juices that they have been sitting in. Dry them, then freeze them in 4s. My only complaint is I wish they had a longer shelf life. My last lot was less than a week! I'm sure if you speak with the guys at @MuscleFood they will help you out.


Thats what I usually do but on this occasion they still stink after washing and also after cooking.


----------



## dvenom (Mar 10, 2014)

MuscleFood suck and I wouldnt recommend them to anyone. As I was eating the chicken breast I came across a piece of fvucking chicken wire! I rang them up and they gave me a PARTIAL refund. It could've ripped my damn throat out and killed me.

The chicken meat they sell are from diseased chickens or otherwise half dead anyways. Terrible service, I should've sued.


----------



## Vish (Mar 14, 2014)

I've just placed an order with proteinfoodsdirect. £18.99 for 5kg chicken breasts, rang them up for a cheeky free delivery code as well. Will update when I receive them to let you know how they are.


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

I've been using protein foods direct for a while and I've never been dissapointed.


----------

